# It's like I have to go through physical therapy for the brain...



## MJRusso (May 25, 2012)

Since my thyroid removal over a year ago I've been having problems focusing for the first 4-5 hours of my day, every day. It's a brain fog or mental exhaustion rather than depression or being physically tired. At this time I'm easily confused and frustrated if more than one thing is happening. I don't want to answer phones, discuss responsibilities or even make plans for fun. I just don't want to be bothered until it's shaken off a few hours later.

The only way I can do that is by sitting down to focus on one thing that forces me to think for as long as possible. Like the title says, it's like I have to go through physical therapy by exorcising/pushing my brain to it's max every morning, so I typically read a lot of scientific articles about astronomy since it's something I find very interesting. The problem is by the time I get myself straight, half of the day is already shot and if I don't get that proper focus time my whole day is like those first few hours. It's really starting to effect many aspects of my life.

I've already tried tackling this problem with my doctors in a multitude of ways. We've upped my thyroid meds and all that did was make me feel jittery, like I had 20 cups of coffee. I've tried diet changes. I've tried testosterone shots due to my levels being on the low end and that didn't help either. Nothing seems to be working. I even tried changing doctors.

One morning a few weeks ago my wife offered me one of her prescribed 10mg adderall pills which I reluctantly accepted. It was the first time I felt completely normal in over a year and a half. I didn't need this kind of help before the thyroid issue. Now I'm considering seeing a psychiatrist to see if they can help me because I don't know what else to do.

While I know many here have had issues with focusing and brain fog due to their own thyroid conditions, has anyone had such a problem where it seems thyroid treatments provide no resolution to which they required seeing a psychiatrist or some other type of doctor?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you still on t4 meds only? Do you have your latest labs?

I'm sorry you feel so poorly...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry that you are still suffering. I had major brain fog until I started on Nature-throid. It is a combo drug. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to ask your doctor for Free T-4 and Free T-3 labs to see what is going on.


----------

